# Nest Boxes



## JFell (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, I am new to racing pigeons and very new to this forum. I recieved a some birds from a guy getting out of racing and I placed them in nest boxes. The boxes are 12"high, 12"deep and 24"long. I am trying to match up the pairs that he told me to breed together. The pairs are contained in the nest boxes and cannot get out. I have a nest bowl in each box that is filled with pine needles. The reason I am trying to pair them is because I want them to mate with the ones that he told me they would do best with. It's been around a week and I have seen no signs that any of the pairs have mated. They seem to have very little interest in each other. The cock birds are somewhat territorial over the females when it comes to food, but other than that there is little interactment. Am I doing something wrong? Is there anything I can do to speed this up? And lastly, the birds keep pooping in their nest bowls. Is this normal and should I just continue to clean them out?

Thanks for any and all help

Jaime


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They need time to settle and get used to their new home.

I would remove the nest bowls until they mate.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

I think you have made a good start, perhaps you could open the nest of one pair and let them into your loft for an hour or so, they may feel more comfortable if they are not confined as much then they may show a bit more interest in one another, try that and then do that individually with each pair, locking the other pairs away before you let a new pair out. It may just stimulate them a bit more? Jut watch that they don't get out of your loft as they will fly away. Good luck with them.
Cheers,

Ashley


----------



## JFell (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay I took out the nest bowls today. 

Can I still let the pairs out to fly even if other cock birds are present in the loft? What are the chances that when I let them out for awhile they mate with another bird?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JFell said:


> Okay I took out the nest bowls today.
> 
> Can I still let the pairs out to fly even if other cock birds are present in the loft? What are the chances that when I let them out for awhile they mate with another bird?


you should only have the pairs you want in the breeding section without any other birds in there(pairs only). as said you can let out each pair alone in the loft for a half hour or so, so they can stretch their wings and peck around and get some sun in the aviary..perhaps even bath. it can take awhile for these birds to chose a new mate as they do mate for life and could mourn the old mate. these birds can not be let outside to fly as they will go back to the loft they were raised and flown. Iam assuming you these are homing pigeons.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Jaime, You are right if you have other cocks in the loft there is a chance that others will start flirting with the hens and even try and steal the open nest boxes, perhaps if you let them out while you are in there, just to make sure things don't get out of hand. Another idea is to have a cage, (showpens are ideal) where you can place the cock and hen next to each other and let them start to show interest that way before putting them together. I'm sure the birds will pair up eventually.


----------



## JFell (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. If I stay in the loft while I let the pairs out, could I let out more than one pair at a time? 

And they are homing pigeons and I know I cannot let them out. Right now they are in a pretty big loft, 15 feet long 7 high four deep. Seperating the breeding pairs from the other birds is still a work in progress as I've already mentioned I am very new, and all these pigeons came from the same guy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JFell said:


> Thanks for all the information. If I stay in the loft while I let the pairs out, could I let out more than one pair at a time?
> 
> And they are homing pigeons and I know I cannot let them out. Right now they are in a pretty big loft, 15 feet long 7 high four deep. Seperating the breeding pairs from the other birds is still a work in progress as I've already mentioned I am very new, and all these pigeons came from the same guy.


If you did let out say two pairs then the cock bird may try to court the others hen and a hen may want to pick the other guy so to speak..so if they are not paired up then I would only do one pair at a time..when they are all paired up then they all can come out of the boxes and should know their box and mate and nest in it with their hen. but that is in a perfect world..lol.. hopefully they will keep paired up.. if the pairs start to nest in the box then they should stick together .. and remember no other birds in with them or else it makes things complicated.


----------



## ka_khan (Jul 23, 2012)

Interesting scenario.I am facing the same.How long will it take the pairs to bond together and mate?


----------

